# SmokinJ Declared War!!!



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

So David decided to send an ICBM over my way a few days ago. What he didn't know is that I gots me an itchy trigger finger and my retalliation left David declaring war on robisjebusland.

Well... do ya feel lucky PUNK!

DO YA!

:angry:


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

love the smack talking, nice hit


----------



## ratpak-cl (Aug 3, 2008)

boom...very nice sticks!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Whoa...nice!!! It's getting ugly up in here!!!


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

I think he went beyond declaring war, you are knee deep in it. Nice hit!!


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Those Quinteros are tasty little smokes. Nice hit David!!!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Nice smack talk... I can help you when it comes to David we lose!!! But it hasnt stopped me from trying it is fun to try and take down the champion


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

this is going to be fun to watch.....


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*It's ok. Rob must be off his medication*


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

david is still at large, i thought someone put him down for a nap !!! maybe we need to send him a re-rooled BLUNT lol. see if that will help.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice stuff. He never disappoints.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great work David!!! Rob are you sure you want to go to war agianst the USMC???


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Do we have to buy tickets to watch what happens next? Great hit, can't wait to see what is in store.


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

mdj65 said:


> I think he went beyond declaring war, you are knee deep in it. Nice hit!!


Good call - I'm not to sure his knees didn't get blown off in the blast.....


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Put me down for a ticket, this ought to be good.


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

I got your back Rob! The Republic of Deuce is way to close to have incoming missiles aimed at ya!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Yikes -
David is still causing a ruckus


----------



## Petite_Flavored_Sweetie (Feb 5, 2008)

nice pretty pretty parrott!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

smokinj said:


> *It's ok. Rob must be off his medication*


*I was thinking the same thing!:roflmao:*


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Remember; Revenge tastes sweeeeet!!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Here we go again.


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

I think he got a concussion from the blast!Nice hit!


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

This is scary!!!


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

yes, the sneak attack salvo that he sent was definietly felt, but my forces are are on high alert!


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Very nice sticks


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

robisjebus said:


> yes, the sneak attack salvo that he sent was definietly felt, but my forces are are on high alert!


David is so advanced he already has secret survelance of your forces.. and i think some of them were chillin out back smoking with him... If he takes this as a threat this will not turn out in ur favor my friend. I still have not even shown on his radar and i keep trying to start a little friendly war with him...


----------



## Wideboy (May 9, 2008)

I am popping the popcorn and sitting back to watch the fireworks. This promises to be good.


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

:huh_oh:.....more to come!


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> I still have not even shown on his radar and i keep trying to start a little friendly war with him...


david and I are like the samurai. it takes more than a 50 bomb assault on the board to get our attention.

what he and i have is mutual understanding. he knows it and I know it. we have a level of respect for one another that goes beyond who can hit who the hardest.

he knows what i'm capable of, and I know what he's capable of.

once a person realizes that it's not about the bombs...

then and only then can you hang with the big boys and call yourself a Vet.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

I don't know about this....could be a very one-sided war!:lol:
(no offense Rob:biggrin


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice hit right there!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

robisjebus said:


> david and I are like the samurai. it takes more than a 50 bomb assault on the board to get our attention.
> 
> what he and i have is mutual understanding. he knows it and I know it. we have a level of respect for one another that goes beyond who can hit who the hardest.
> 
> ...


apparently I am not worthy and shall return to the newb cave I came from... Have a good one bro


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

newb cave!!!



that's hilarious.

you've been here a couple of months... made a name for yourself and a lot of people respect you. myself included.

i say your definietly past "newb".

but you still gotta sit at the little kid table for thanksgiving.

:redface:


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

This is getting interesting....kinda like a game of Risk. The battle lines are drawn and the two aggressors will soon be drawing supporters to each of their sides. Secret alliances and smoky back room deals. Remember, always take Australia first!


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

robisjebus said:


> newb cave!!!
> 
> i say your definietly past "newb".
> 
> ...


I'd agree...not alot of "newb" about Charles! It's good to sit at the kid's table anyway...it's easier to hoard the mashed potatoes!


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

WarHorse said:


> This is getting interesting....kinda like a game of Risk. The battle lines are drawn and the two aggressors will soon be drawing supporters to each of their sides. Secret alliances and smoky back room deals. Remember, always take Australia first!


that's actually happend on other forums.

north vs south. okies vs texans. NY vs NJ.

i don't think cigarlive is ready for a civil war, but who knows.... could be interesting.

can you imagine.... you log on to CL one day and the banner is all red and black and shot up. lights flashing all over.

that would be SWEEEEET!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

robisjebus said:


> that's actually happend on other forums.
> 
> north vs south. okies vs texans. NY vs NJ.
> 
> ...


Ill go to war with ya Rob! I got your back. Ypsi style


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

WarHorse said:


> I'd agree...not alot of "newb" about Charles! It's good to sit at the kid's table anyway...it's easier to hoard the mashed potatoes!


I do not wanna be one of the big guys... they are on another level than I ... I just wanna be a big little guy lol. Ted brother it is game on for the mashed potatoes!!!!


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

mashed potatos are my absolute FAVORITE FOOD.

next time ice cream.


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

deuce said:


> Ill go to war with ya Rob! I got your back. Ypsi style


See, allegiances already building. This is how the Cold War got started you know.

Charles - pass the cranberries.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Rob and I go back a long way. I got his back no matter what. 

Mashed Potatoes are goooooddd.....


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Mashed Potatoes are yummy!!!!! When u leaving town Deuce cuz umm I sent you some stuff maybe it will make it before u head out.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

ctiicda said:


> Mashed Potatoes are yummy!!!!! When u leaving town Deuce cuz umm I sent you some stuff maybe it will make it before u head out.


Im heading out thursday morning. My wife will be home though.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

It will likely get there thurday lol so hey you will have some smokes when u get home that is never a bad thing lol Have a safe trip!!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

I have smokenj's back....


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Bigfoot said:


> I have smokenj's back....


So youre takin sides now? Aight then......


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

ctiicda said:


> It will likely get there thurday lol so hey you will have some smokes when u get home that is never a bad thing lol Have a safe trip!!


thanks bro. Ill have to tell my wife not to open it so nothing happens to her!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

deuce said:


> So youre takin sides now? Aight then......


Suddenly my cigar stash is seeming meager lol... I am not choosing sides we are all one big family!!! it is CL brothers against anyone else... damn it i need my CL coin lol


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

Bigfoot said:


> I have smokenj's back....


it's been so long... you think you remember how to bomb someone?


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

I think I'll be like Sweden and stay neutral.....that way everybody can send there cigars to me for safe keeping in the event of massive nuclear attack. It worked for the Swiss...look at their banking system.


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

WarHorse said:


> I think I'll be like Sweden and stay neutral.....that way everybody can send there cigars to me for safe keeping in the event of massive nuclear attack. It worked for the Swiss...look at their banking system.


and their CHOCOLATE!!!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice sticks


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

robisjebus said:


> and their CHOCOLATE!!!!


well if you're gonna say chocolate, we might as well throw in the Bikini Models!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> I have smokenj's back....


Now you guys just FUc*** Up---Don't know if anyone's seen the size shoe Brian sports -- and with David (smokinJ) in his corner--Fagetaboutit!:huh_oh:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Rob you are in some very BIG trouble mess with the bull get the horn kind of trouble bro if you need to re-locate i can find some room for your gars!!!!!!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Bigfoot said:


> I have smokenj's back....


Sweet JAYSUS.


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

Bigfoot said:


> I have smokenj's back....


:eeek: ok, so how much further north will I need to move to get outta the 'splash zone'? :errrr:


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Bigfoot said:


> I have smokenj's back....


Yes Sir Brian, appreciate that. You know I have yours:spiderman:


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

As someone on the blog said "go ahead and poke the bear!" thats what your doen if you mess with smokenj


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

smokinj said:


> Yes Sir Brian, appreciate that. You know I have yours:spiderman:


shouldn't you 2 get a room?


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

This is gettin' REAL good! Now take the gloves off boyz!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

robisjebus said:


> shouldn't you 2 get a room?


No, but I guess we could use yours and Deuce's after you two lovers get done


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

SmokinJ,

I'm with ya Bro. Just give me the word!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

smokinj said:


> No, but I guess we could use yours and Deuce's after you two lovers get done


OH SMACK THAT ARSH!:imconfused:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

nice smokes!!!


----------

